# Complete keyboard works of D. Scarlatti box sets...



## Albert7

I see that we have two versions of the complete Scarlatti box sets... one by Scott Ross and another cycle by Pieter-Jan Belder. I am thinking about picking up both cycles on a bargain if possible.

I heard that Scott Ross is a true legend for this tour de force.


----------



## fjf

555 sonatas is A LOT of Scarlatti, even if it is very good....


----------



## Albert7

I guess that you could go with the complete set on Naxos too as i forgot. But I don't think that they are the same artist throughout.


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> 555 sonatas is A LOT of Scarlatti, even if it is very good....


Yeah. Too much of a good thing can give me a migraine!


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Too much of a good thing can give me a migraine!


LOL... I admit that I can listen to Bach or Scarlatti all day long without any issues . But you are right; it's tough going for sure.


----------



## jegreenwood

After adding to my cart and removing it for years, I finally pulled the trigger on the Scott Ross box. Yes, I don't need 555 sonatas, but I find the ones I have so enjoyable.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Albert7 said:


> I guess that you could go with the complete set on Naxos too as i forgot. But I don't think that they are the same artist throughout.


Is that one complete? I didn't think they'd got there just yet.


----------



## Itullian

I have the Belder set on Brilliant and like it a lot.


----------



## jegreenwood

I've enjoyed a 3-disc set from Ross for years, so I'm pretty sure I'll be happy.


----------



## SearsPoncho

I was wondering if anyone had a good one disc recommendation for Scarlatti's Sonatas played on piano. I have a bunch of Scarlatti spread out hear and there over many discs by Horowitz, Michelangeli, and others. Considering that it's already being played on a modern grand piano, I would prefer artists who "play out," rather than the pianissimo, foot on the left pedal, ballerina dancing on egg shells over fine china approach. Although I like Horowitz's advocacy of Scarlatti, I find his performances a bit too subdued and dynamically limited (yes, I just said that about Vladimir Horowitz!). Anyhow, any thoughts?


----------



## wkasimer

SearsPoncho said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a good one disc recommendation for Scarlatti's Sonatas played on piano. I have a bunch of Scarlatti spread out hear and there over many discs by Horowitz, Michelangeli, and others. Considering that it's already being played on a modern grand piano, I would prefer artists who "play out," rather than the pianissimo, foot on the left pedal, ballerina dancing on egg shells over fine china approach.


Alexis Weissenberg:


----------



## Josquin13

SearsPoncho writes, "I would prefer artists who "play out," rather than the pianissimo, foot on the left pedal, ballerina dancing on egg shells over fine china approach. Although I like Horowitz's advocacy of Scarlatti, I find his performances a bit too subdued and dynamically limited (yes, I just said that about Vladimir Horowitz!). Anyhow, any thoughts?"

In consideration of what you ask for, Ivo Pogorelich's Scarlatti is the first disc that comes to mind:






I'd also suggest that you have a listen to Dubravka Tomsic's Scarlatti disc, which is a favorite of mine, and a recording that I return to often (I own the Pilz label bargain release, which offers a German import pressing & excellent sound quality): https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-Wo...+scarlatti+Pilz&qid=1605893929&s=music&sr=1-1






Although the following pianists may not be for you in these sonatas, I mention them because they are well regarded for their Scarlatti:

Andras Schiff:





















Christian Zacharias: 









Virginia Black: 




Maria Tipo: 




Clara Haskil--Haskil is one of my favorite pianists, but some might find her Scarlatti quirky, and too pianistic (or non-HIP): 



.

Marcelle Meyer: 




P.S. If you don't have an aversion to the sound of a harpsichord, I'd strongly urge you to hear Pierre Hantai's Scarlatti, which is fantastically well played--some of the best Scarlatti out there, IMO: 



. Scott Ross's Scarlatti is also strongly characterized and wonderful. Pieter-Jan Belder and Fabio Bonizzoni are excellent in this music, too, but maybe slightly more subdued than Hantai and Ross.


----------



## Mandryka

SearsPoncho said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a good one disc recommendation for Scarlatti's Sonatas played on piano. I have a bunch of Scarlatti spread out hear and there over many discs by Horowitz, Michelangeli, and others. Considering that it's already being played on a modern grand piano, I would prefer artists who "play out," rather than the pianissimo, foot on the left pedal, ballerina dancing on egg shells over fine china approach. Although I like Horowitz's advocacy of Scarlatti, I find his performances a bit too subdued and dynamically limited (yes, I just said that about Vladimir Horowitz!). Anyhow, any thoughts?


This is what you want


----------



## SearsPoncho

Thanks to all for your suggestions. I'll try to narrow it down and make a purchase soon.


----------

